# Gentoo macht meinen x-server zur krücke!

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Also um gleich klar zustellen: Ich habe vor etwa 30 stunden emerge kdenetwork angeschmissen, das klappt auch, aber bei der kompilation von kmail imho (kann die ausgabe nets anderes entziffern) bleibt der "stehen". Das heisst: keine weiteren ausgaben, aber auch kein speicher mehr frei. Der ist also net abgekackt, aber um mich anzumelden, braucht der extrem lange, bis der mir meine bash gibt.

Was soll das gehääänge?!

Ich hab kdm als displaymanager eingestellt, aber bis der kommt, dauerts wie gesagt sehr lange. Wenn der dann aber doch hochgekommen ist  :Smile: , und ich nen windowmanager aus gewählt habe, kommt so nen kackiges x-fenster, "No windowmanager found. Please install one.", obwohl ich nen paar wm's geemerget hab! Ich hab dann meine /home/deever/.xinitrc (/home share ich mit suse 8.0) wegumbenannt, das hat aber nets gebracht!!!  :Sad: 

Wie bring ich dem meine wm's bei?!

Vielen dank für eure hilfe!

dev

[edit]kdenetwork ist nun fertig kompiliert[/edit]

----------

